# 3 or 3.5 Inch? Favorite Duck load?



## BThunder (Nov 30, 2011)

Help me a bit. It makes sense to me that a 3.5 inch shell will have more shot in it than 3 inch. But, it is backed up by the same amount of powder , right?


Is it better to shoot 3.5 inch at ducks if your willing to take the beating and flex your wallet?


Favorite duck load/brand?

Thanks


----------



## Buckhustler (Nov 30, 2011)

I prefer 3 inch. I kill them just as dead with the 3 inch and save money and my shoulder. Im shooting the federal waterfowl loads. About 140 a case. Kills em dead. Shot a woody at 30 yards with a modified choke and about blew it in half. Switched to the IC choke and haven't looked back.


----------



## USMC0844 (Nov 30, 2011)

Personally, I don't like using 3.5in shells. It just doesnt seem to be worth the cost to me. I use 3in blind sides and will recommend them all the time. Now you ask "Well if the cost is that much concern, then what would be the difference between 2 3/4 and 3in shells for you?" My response, " I dunno. I have a shotgun that takes 3 and 3.5 and a gun that take 2 3/4 and 3 so I guess its cuz I can take either gun and not have to buy more ammo thus being more cost effective." It's all in personal preference but I dont think any of the guys I hunt with use 3.5 unless they are hunting geese but Ill stick to 3in.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 30, 2011)

3.5 inch shells cost to much and they hurt to shoot


----------



## GABASSMAN (Nov 30, 2011)

There are a few things to ponder here...

1.  yes a 3.5" has more total shot in it than a 3" but your giving up speed

2.  All loads kick... But if you have a higher end gun the kick is usually less.  EX. I have shot 3.5" turkey load out of a Vinci and compared to the same load out of an 870 the vinci was like shooting a 20ga while the 870 was like shooting a 7mm Ultramag.

3. What patterns best out of your current setup? My 3" patterns WAY better than a 3.5" 

4.  What are you hunting? Puddlers over decoys? You dont need but 2 3/4" with some number 2-4 to take care of business.  Divers on long lines? 3" with a modified to full choke in number 2's will knock em dead. 

5.  Do you just want to shoot 3.5" loads?

I like 3" Kents in number 2's.  They're clean, fast, and hit hard.
My number 2 load is the Fiocchi 3".
Other loads I'll shoot are Federal Ultra Shoks.. A lot dirtier but they knock em dead too.  

So unless you are just wanting to spend the money on 3.5" shells and wanting to deal with a sore shoulder after a mornings hunt then go with a 3" or even a 2 3/4".  My pops only shoots 2 3/4" and he out shoots most people we hunt with.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Nov 30, 2011)

if you want a gun to strictly shoot 3.5s out of, might as well buy a 10ga instead. alot of diver guys may be able to give more insight on this but the majority of them would choose a 10ga over a 12ga 3.5. i have an M2 so i'm only shooting 3s anyways. killed everything from woodies in the beaver pond to ringers on big water with it.


----------



## levi5002 (Nov 30, 2011)

shot, 2 3/4's  #2's  last week and did not notice much of a difference if at all.....so i dunno what to think any more. but i will say 3 1/2" cost to much $$$ to ever shoot....


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never shot a 3.5" steel load, but I hunt turkeys in the spring and every single 3 and 3.5" side by side comparison I could try, the 3" shell patterned better. It's not worth the extra shot when 3" does the same job for less money and less pain. Especially with the volume of shooting involved in duck hunting, I've never even thought of shooting a steel 3.5".


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Nov 30, 2011)

Kent 3" with #2 is my bread and butter knocks em dead


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 30, 2011)

Just go and buy a box of 3" 1 3/8 #2, Blindside and pattern it with a mod choke, shoot it 10,20,30, 40 yds. then go buy a case and hammer ducks and geese dead. Now if you want to spend the money and want to have your teeth jared Blindside makes a 3.5 too. You can buy case from macks for $179.00. 17.00 a box of 25. The only time I shoot 3.5 is on turkeys.   NO I am not being paid by blindside just pasting on good info. I am sure others will not agree. I have test it,shot, and compared with others and the ones that compare are 2 twice as much $$$. I would pattern it and see if it patterns to your gun.
Good Luck


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 30, 2011)

DuckHuntin101 said:


> Kent 3" with #2 is my bread and butter knocks em dead



X2 inexspensive and work great. After several years of buying into the :nono::nono: of high priced shells a long time duck hunter introduced me to these and trust me you don't need the duck commander on the front of your shell box to kill ducks!!!!


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Nov 30, 2011)

DuckHuntin101 said:


> Kent 3" with #2 is my bread and butter knocks em dead



deadly combo. my go-to as well.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 30, 2011)

I have shot more 2 3/4 in the last two years than 3 inch. Regardless of which I am shooting I use #3 shot.


----------



## Jaker (Nov 30, 2011)

over the first split, I shot kent silversteel, blackcloud, hevi-metal, federal blue box, and experts. all of em were 3" #2's. with that being said, the shells that I liked the best out of all of em, were the experts, out to 45yds, they were actually performing better than all the expensive crap. The federals were pretty good too. I've long been an xpert fan, but this year I am shootin a 3" gun, so i thought id buy a couple boxes of expensive stuff, and lo and behold, i still like the experts better.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 1, 2011)

3" #6 hevi-shot is my favorite.  That being said i prefer 3" kent #3s because thats what my wallet likes the best.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 1, 2011)

Jaker said:


> over the first split, I shot kent silversteel, blackcloud, hevi-metal, federal blue box, and experts. all of em were 3" #2's. with that being said, the shells that I liked the best out of all of em, were the experts, out to 45yds, they were actually performing better than all the expensive crap. The federals were pretty good too. I've long been an xpert fan, but this year I am shootin a 3" gun, so i thought id buy a couple boxes of expensive stuff, and lo and behold, i still like the experts better.



X2, I shoot the Xperts in 3 inch #2's out of a Kicks high flyer in MOD. 1550 fps, speed kills.  I love em.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 1, 2011)

3" or 3.5" hevi metal #2's pattern well out of a mod. high flyer for me.  Now I haven't by any means chrono'ed any of it, but 3" 1 3/8 MV is 1450 and 3.5" 1 3/8 MV is 1500.


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 1, 2011)

Jaker said:


> over the first split, I shot kent silversteel, blackcloud, hevi-metal, federal blue box, and experts. all of em were 3" #2's. with that being said, the shells that I liked the best out of all of em, were the experts, out to 45yds, they were actually performing better than all the expensive crap. The federals were pretty good too. I've long been an xpert fan, but this year I am shootin a 3" gun, so i thought id buy a couple boxes of expensive stuff, and lo and behold, i still like the experts better.



yes, yes, and yes. #2's 3 inch experts for me. work well without having to take out a second mortgage for waterfowl loads.


----------



## homey (Dec 1, 2011)

Just go pattern them all 23/4 ,3,31/2. Get back with us. I know the answer


----------



## gooseslayer26 (Dec 1, 2011)

good friend of mine shoots 2 3/4 and has killed more ducks than anybody i know.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 1, 2011)

2 &3/4 inch high brass number 4 lead. Of course that is my Favorite duck load and that is what I shot for years before they outlawed them.


----------

